# Strangers At Gas Station



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

*IT WAS ME!








and you get one guess what was hooked to back of their vehicle-give up? A 2007 Outback 28KRS!
Rick and I had left Walmart and passed the gas station on highway 395 when I yelled "OUTBACK"! today was the first time in 2 months that he has driven and he graciously turned around ( while rolling his eyes) and went back so I could recruit I mean walk up to them and tell them about our family! ( I knew right away they were good people, they had a Daschund Mix







). They are Jolene and Lee from Condon, Montana. They are traveling ministry and have owned the Outback for 2 months. They bought it to use the Kargo area as an office. They had not heard about the forum and seemed interested so I hope they join us. This is the 3rd set of victims I have approached and so far none have shown up on forum,what am I doing wrong? could it be my glasses?







Nahhhhhhhhhhhh, that can't be it








*


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

Just tell them next time that if they do not join, you with slash their tires!


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

having_fun said:


> Just tell them next time that if they do not join, you with slash their tires!












You're not telling them its a cult are you? I've tried that, and it seems to turn people off. Wonder why?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

tonka said:


> Just tell them next time that if they do not join, you with slash their tires!












You're not telling them its a cult are you? I've tried that, and it seems to turn people off. Wonder why?








[/quote]

pretty sure that's the last thing I would say to a minister!


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

oh boy, lighting is going to strike. I think the glasses may have won them over Doxie?


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

LabbyCampers said:


> oh boy, lighting is going to strike. I think the glasses may have won them over Doxie?


SOMEBODY has to have style around here!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Way to go....keep roping in more members.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Way to go....keep roping in more members.


I'm trying Jim! I think I am going to print my own little paperslips to hand to new Outbackers.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Way to go....keep roping in more members.


I'm trying Jim! I think I am going to print my own little paperslips to hand to new Outbackers.
[/quote]

I got cards made up at vistaprint.com for free.....just going to give them to outbackers in CG, as I am shy and cannot approach people







; okay, my job just requires a lot of talking so if I don't talk much, I am socially retarded and exhausted dealing with the public's finest rolleyes:


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> oh boy, lighting is going to strike. I think the glasses may have won them over Doxie?


SOMEBODY has to have style around here!








[/quote]

they may not think a cult, but an institutional escapees.......


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

A traveling ministry, you didnt mention that in your PM. i dont think they would have been offended at all by your "concern"... But then again, im sure those glasses would have really helped your credibility...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I am starting to see why they backed away slowly and grabbed their dog when I approached!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Tawnya I feel your pain.









I have left notes at camp sites & have spoken to "many" individuals at RV Shows, & cgs. I think only one of them have joined & is not very active. My DH tells me, "they must think you are a crazy lady & they are frightened."


----------



## having_fun (Jun 19, 2006)

It took me a while to "get it". We came here doing researdh when we where looking to buy, and once we did, it was 6-8 more months before I figured out what I was missing and got more active. Not sure if a strange woman tackeled me at a gas station would have help though


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

having_fun said:


> It took me a while to "get it". We came here doing researdh when we where looking to buy, and once we did, it was 6-8 more months before I figured out what I was missing and got more active. Not sure if a strange woman tackeled me at a gas station would have help though


Maybe if I changed to purple glasses? that's it! new glasses! I'm on it!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I am going to print off something that I can hand to people........then they leave with something other than the memory of the crazy lady talking about Outbackers something or other


----------



## B&J_GAKampers (May 22, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I am going to print off something that I can hand to people........then they leave with something other than the memory of the crazy lady talking about Outbackers something or other


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Tell them its an Outbackers RV XXX site and hand the card to the DH. That should get his attention. Just like on TV... sex sells. 
I suggest we keep our clothes on though.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I am going to print off something that I can hand to people........then they leave with something other than the memory of the crazy lady talking about Outbackers something or other


Remember to wear the glasses when you you give your card.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> I am going to print off something that I can hand to people........then they leave with something other than the memory of the crazy lady talking about Outbackers something or other


Tawnya, I expect that, once seen, the vision of you & your glasses don't readily leave one's consciousness (or sub-consciousness, for that matter)! The little slip of paper is only an after-thought


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wolfwood said:


> I am going to print off something that I can hand to people........then they leave with something other than the memory of the crazy lady talking about Outbackers something or other


Tawnya, I expect that, once seen, the vision of you & your glasses don't readily leave one's consciousness (or sub-consciousness, for that matter)! The little slip of paper is only an after-thought








[/quote]

you are jealous of my style, aren't you!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Maybe it's that crazy looking dog with the vampire teeth and the ears like a bat in your signature!
It scares the heck out of me!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

3ME said:


> It scares the heck out of me!


and you just remember that mister! don't make me sick her on you!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

It looks blood thirsty!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

3ME said:


> It looks blood thirsty!


----------

